
Who’s Too Young for an App? Musical.ly Tests the Limits - siculars
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/17/business/media/a-social-network-frequented-by-children-tests-the-limits-of-online-regulation.html
======
pauljaworski
I downloaded Musical.ly after hearing about it via Gary Vaynerchuk. Honestly,
I found it pretty disturbing. Many of the most popular accounts were
attractive young teenage girls wearing suggestive-ish clothing in their videos
and their followers - creepy old men. I felt dirty just having that app on my
phone and deleted it.

